

Ask HN: I'm going to start working remotely soon, what should I know/use/buy? - hndl

I&#x27;m going to begin working remotely soon (I joined early and have worked with the CEO and other core folks before, so it wasn&#x27;t that hard to convince folks). Do HNers have any advice (financial, work-life balance etc)? I&#x27;m going to be earning in the US while I live in Antwerp, Belgium.<p>See original comment and some feedback HNers provided here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7773806<p>Any particular apps or techniques for working for someone on a different timezone?
======
dennybritz
Make yourself a work/free-time schedule and stick to it. It's tempting to say
"I can work whenever I want", but this also means that work will always be on
your mind. Drawing a clear line between work and play helps you to stay sane
and allows you to switch off work-mode.

------
ddorian43
That Mitchell and Webb Look - Working from home

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co_DNpTMKXk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co_DNpTMKXk)

------
hsuresh
Make sure you do some research on shared office spaces nearby. Unless you have
already worked from home for extended periods before, that might be one of the
biggest challenges you'll face. With a shared office space, you also get to
meet and talk to like-minded people.

Also, get some good headphones, for hangouts/skype calls.

------
skfroi
Get out of the house. I've been a freelancer for over a year and have a home
office and I can't stress this enough. There will be occasions when your brain
will just not work and a brief trip to the coffee shop, coworking place, or
just a walk can really refresh your mind.

------
doomspork
Having a separate office at home has really helped me manage my work-life
balance. When I enter my home office I'm at work and I'm focused on work
tasks. The other two things that I've found most useful have been a chalkboard
(or dry erase) and a nice desk chair.

------
petervandijck
Definitely figure out your tax/insurance situation early on.

